# Yellowstone NP



## Bearblade (Dec 30, 2005)

I have been locked up at home all fall due to a family situation, so I'm ready to make a break for it next year! I'm not a fly fisherman but willing to learn. How is fishing in the NP? Some of the videos make it look fantastic. Maybe it is?


----------



## GuppyII (Sep 14, 2008)

The late summer hopper bite can be epic..


----------



## Nork (Apr 29, 2009)

Call the Slide Inn...406-682-4804.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

I'm following this thread. I'm applying for wyoming elk this month and a couple units I have in mind are real close to Jackson hole and the Tetons. So far a couple rivers I have in mind is hoback, wind,popo agie, the Snake is nearby also.


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

Biggest rainbow trout I ever seen in my life was caught in a Reservoir in Wyoming. Also was the first time I seen Tweakers in my life. They were so out of it that they made me feel like I was on drugs. All I caught was a walleye swear things chase me!


----------



## TonyP (Jul 18, 2006)

I’ve fished YNP a few times. In general, the fishing was good or even great depending on the day/river. Slough Creek and Soda Butte Creek are two destinations known for big trout. On the right day, I’m sure that big attractors or hopper patterns would slay. But I primarily was fishing small stuff (PMDs). The fish were selective, hard to fool. Finesse fishing with light tippet, small flies. Still managed some great fish. The lower portions of SC are accessible from the road, but there’s a series of meadows that require a hike.

My favorite water in YNP was the Lamar River, specifically the canyon section. Fast water, car-sized boulders. I didn’t bother fishing dry flies, had tremendous success nymphing with stonefly patterns.


----------

